
Facebook’s next big move: a paywall? - zoowar
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/02/facebooks-next-big-move-a-paywall/
======
neovive
The problem with a paywall is that the core of what makes Facebook successful
is the fact that "everybody" you know is on there. A freemium model might be
the only feasible paywall option. They have to be careful not to alienate the
large percentage of users that will never upgrade. LinkedIn is a good example
of how to do things right, however, their audience of more professional users
is a bit different

